# System nutzt port 80 Was tun?



## Gunpowder (11. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ich programmiere mit Sockets daher benötige ich den Port !80!
Doch ich sehe wenn ich im Browser auf meinen Localhost gehe:

```
Not Found

HTTP Error 404. The requested resource is not found.
```
Doch wenn ich genaueres wissen will gebe ich, netstat -ab ein doch dort finde ich nur:

```
TCP    0.0.0.0:80             Gunpowder:0            ABHÖREN
Es konnten keine Besitzerinformationen abgerufen werden.
```
Ich habe bis jetzt rausgefunden das der Prozess "System" mit PID "4" diesen Prozess nutzt, doch diesen zu beenden wäre dumm ;DD
Habe die Cmd schon als Admin ausgeführt. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. März 2012)

Hi,

Hast du einen Dienst wie Apache oder IIS installiert? Schau mal über Start -> Ausführen -> "services.msc" welche Dienste installiert sind und laufen. Wenn dort ein Apache aufgelistet ist, dann den Beenden oder gleich deinstallieren wennst ihn nicht mehr brauchst.

Ach ja, die PIDs zu den Ports bekommst du mit "netstat -ano".

Grüße,
BK


----------



## genodeftest (23. März 2012)

Auch Skype belegt gerne mal Port 80, das lässt sich irgendwie anders konfigurieren (?Suchmaschine) oder beenden.


----------

